# 2TB Lifetime Elite and "eval" premiere 4 upgraded to 2TB



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

Just upgraded to the Roamio Pro, so I am going to be putting up my Premiere Elite (purchased new from Woot) when they had deals running a while back. It's stock with Lifetime and an extended warranty through June 2015.

I also have an "evaluation" status Premiere 4 (4 tuner) that has never been used, and opened only to upgrade to a 2tb WD AV drive. I also have a note and case from TiVo confirming the eval status can be transferred to the buyer and will function as lifetime for service (but not for MSD purposes)

Before posting on eBay, I thought I would offer them up to the TC. If you are interested, make me an offer.

I could also include a wireless N adapter for either for a reasonable fee.

Just send me a message. (If you want to check out my auctions / history, just search for TivoFanTodd on eBay)

I also have an original S1 with a turbonet card (modem does not work), 80gb hard drive, and no service up for 49.99 buy it now. (Lifetime was grandfathered and just transferred to my Roamio Pro).

Listing is live on ebay: Series 1 w/ turbonet


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

I can't send PMs, darn. Hate to just start posting to get to 10, but here's one. I'm interested in an 4 tuner Premiere with lifetime. What's evaluation status mean? 

For rep, I'm on ebay with 745+ rating, all pos.
When I get to 10 posts I'll check back..


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

It wouldn't let me PM you back. 
til tomorrow. I will post some more to be able to PM...


----------



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

The Lifetime Premiere Elite just went up on Ebay for $520 Buy It Now. I can add in a stream and / or Wireless N adapter for a fair price. Just let me know if you are interested.

Premiere Elite Listing


----------

